# Front Page



## michi_pc (3. November 2003)

So ihr lieben! Da ich immer mal wieder meine HP neu mache, mit Desgin und HMTL, ist mir aufgefallen, das FP die Seite anderes Zeigt, als IE! Aber warum ist das so? In FP sind die Tabellen anderes (leich nach oben oder unten) zeigend. Aber im Browser sieht das wieder ganz  anderes aus Warum ist das so? 

Das war die erste Frage ^_^ 
2. Wie kann ich den seitenrand in FP verändern, also sodass ich meinen Header nach ganz oben machen kann? 

Ich kann zwar HTML ganz gut, aber anscheinend nicht gut genung....naja -.-* 

danke jetzt schon mal, bis dann michi


----------



## Fabian H (3. November 2003)

1. Schmeiss Frontapge und den IE am besten in den Müll und lern lieber ein bisschen HTML!

2. Am besten per CSS:

```
<style type="text/css">
body {
  margin: 0px;
}
</style>
```
Einfach zischen die <head>-Tags rein.


----------

